# Kitsue poodles



## Melodyp77 (Mar 4, 2012)

What are your thoughts on her poodles, her breeding practices or any personal experiences with her? When looking for my first poodle all I saw was rave reviews on her dogs.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm not impressed.

They produce A LOT of dogs and I'd say less than 5% (LESS THAN) has any sort of titles. Health testing, sure, but what is their goal other than to produce a TON of dogs? I also see a lot of breeding dogs under a Kitsue title, giving me the feeling that they'll sell full breeding rights on anyone willing to pay the extra money.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My Holly is a Kitsu dog, and she is as healthy as an ox. I think Kitsu is basically out of reds now and more focused on partis, but for all the hoopla I heard about Kitsu, Holly's testing was super, her kid's testing even better, and she is a strapping, solid girl who is eight and a half and has been strong and healthy from the get go. Now, that said, because partis are not my forte, I know absolutely nothing about the backgrounds of her current dogs.


----------

